

What's the difference between Text, Text - MS-DOS Format, and Unicode Text? - davux
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2012/02/20/10269537.aspx

======
bediger
Very informative, in that it answers the question very precisely. It's like
the old joke about a helicopter pilot lost in pea soup fog over Seattle,
somewhere. A building abruptly looms out of the fog, and the pilot holds up a
sign saying "WHERE AM I?" The person at the window scribbles on a piece of
paper: "YOU'RE IN SEATTLE". The pilot whips the helicopter around, flies
straight to a helipad and lands with 30 seconds of fuel left. The passengers
want to know how he did that. "Well, the answer was perfectly correct, but
absolutely useless. So, I knew that the building was in Redmond on the
Microsoft campus."

Although I liked seeing and knowing what Wordpad means, this is the worst kind
of apologetics (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apologetics>). It's great that
Wordpad allows this sort of control. But what the heck? Why does "text" mean
three different things? Why does "text" differ from "binary"? That's just
confusing.

